# رسايل محبه منى لكل أعضاء المنتدى (متجدد)..!!!



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2013)

*بصراحه فكرة الموضوع ده بتشغلنى من فتره بس دايماا كانت بتحصل حاجه تعطلنى وتخلى الفكره صعبة التنفيذ غير أنه كان عندى دايماا قلق من أنى أنسى حد ويزعل منى
لكن لقد حااان الوقت بقى أن موضوعى يتولد :yahoo: 
المنتدى غلاوته عندى من غلاوة أعضائه وكل عضو هنا حقيقى له غلاوه من نوع خاص
مش مبالغه لو قلت أن كل عضو هنا أتعاملت معاه علمنى حاجه 
فأسمحولى بقى ابدأ القايمه من أولها وأنم على كل عضو شويه أو شويااات هو وحظه بقى :wub:​*!! Coptic Lion !!​*عيااااااد ..شرير الشاشه
عياد حكايتى معاه حكايه .. بدأناها مشاكل وخلافات وقال وقلت وفى النهايه بقينا اخوات واصدقاء يااااااااااه تاررررررررريخ هههههههههه
ومش معنى انه كلمنى فوون وانا بكتب الموضوع ده انى هقول فيه شعر لالالالالا لست أنا ههههههههه
هو عارف انى مسميااه شرير وأقنعته أمبارح أن شرير لايق عليه أكتر من عياااد بكتييييييييير ومبسووطه أنه اقتنع :cry2:
بس كلام جد بقى هو أنسان حقيقى طيب وجدع  وخدوم بس لو يبطل شغل المخابرات بتاعه ده :t32:
ومنساااااش كمااان أننا كافحنا للنجاه بحياتنا من دولة الاسكندريه يوم 28 يناير ايام وكسة 25 يناير ذكرياااات
عياااد حابه أقولك أنى فخوره يكون لى أخ زيك وحقيقى بتمنااالك النجاح والتوفيق من كل قلبى ..*
*!! MiNa ElbataL !!​**مووووووووووووون الثائر الحق 
 انت عارف انك انسان غالى علياااا اوووووى فمينفعش تزعل منى لأى سبب
بعد ما كنا اقرب اخوات لبعض وكنت ببقى مبسوووطه اوووووى انك بتحكيلى ادق تفاصيل حياتك 
فجأه بعدنا وبعترف بمنتهى الامانه انه انا وظروفى السبب ف البعد ده 
بس مش بالبعد بتتقدر الغلاوه ..انت غالى وهتفضل غالى .انت اخ وصديق صعب جدااا اخسره
بتمنى نرجع قريبين زى ما كنا وهيحصل فى اقرب وقت :999:
من كل قلبى بتمنالك تحقق كل امنياتك اللى أنا عارفه ان طموحك فيها فاق كل حد بس صدقنى أنا واثقه أنك هتنجح وهتكون انسان هيفخر بيك كل اللى يعرفوك*
*!ابن الملك!​**ابن الملك ..الخادم الهادىء
انسان خدمته مميزه مش هاوى للشهره ولا المشاكل
شعاره الخدمه فى صمت واعى لمعنى أمانة الكلمه 
اللى بيتابعه هيعرف اد ايه هو انسان متواضع باحث بجديه مستحق للقب خادم لاسم المسيح
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا غالى ويفرح قلبك وخدمتك تثمر وتثمر اكتر واكتر ..*
*يُتبع​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2013)

تسجيل اعجاب وليا عوده


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع دة للة دونا ولا  عملاها لمصلحة معينة هههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع رااااائع بجد..مشكوره يا تاسونى على الموضوع الروعه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2013)

> *بس صدقنى أنا واثقه*


اومال انا مين
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 لا بامانه بجد فعلا موضوع فكرته رائعه 
ومتابعه بشغف علشان اعرف منك معلومات  جميله علي الاعضاء
اصلي بفكر اشتغل مع عياد في المخابرات
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ربنا يباركك
واجدعها تقييم لاحلي موضوع •_•


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

فكرته حلوة اوى ياقمورة
طول عمرك فنانة
اغطلش انا
بس الموضوع الى الله والوطن ولا فيه رشا 
قوليلى صرحينى بالحقيقة اهو نطلع بسبوبة فى الحكاية دى هههههههههههههههههه


لا بجد حلوة اوى يادونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2013)

*+ بريسكلا +​**بريسكلا الاميره 
بنووته زى العسل هاديه هدوء الملايكه كنت محظوظه انى قابلتها ف عُقر دارها واتفسحنا سواا كمان 
واتعرفت على مانجو البوبى بتاعى هههههههه
يااااا رب نتقابل تانى يا قمرررر ولو انى زعلانه منك ومن انك ناسيانا خالص كده بس انا مقدره انك مشغوله
ربنا يوفقك حبيبة قلبى *
*++ كيرلس ++​**كيرلس المحاور الطيب
انسان رااائع واعى لدوره ف الخدمه وبيجتهد فيها بشكل كبير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كيرلس ويستخدمك دايماا لمجد اسمه ..*
*+bent el malek+​**بنت الملك العسوووووله
  دى بقى مقولوكوووووووش عليها
احسن واحده ف الدنيا بقت بتعمل البشاميل الصياامى هههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ويكون معاكى فى كل امور حياااااااتك *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يونيو 2013)

فكرة الموضوع جميلة
الرب يباركك


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 يونيو 2013)

الفكره روعه والكاتب اروع 

وبوناءااا عليه

ايمتى بقا يا دونا ايمتى ...  هنستنى كتير ...!!؟؟؟
الكل بيستنى اسمه ولا انا غلطان


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 يونيو 2013)

ادي لارا اهي مش طالعه من التوبيك من ساعتها اول ما نزل


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 يونيو 2013)

على فكره توقعاتي ان اسمائنا 
ممكن تظهر بعد بناء سد النهضه بشويتين
على فكره يادونا خلي بالك من الانفيزبل دايرين كتير في التوبيك


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 يونيو 2013)

ماتخافوش ياجماعه اصل القوائم بالدور يعني حسب عدد المشاركات 
على كده ممكن يصلنا الدور على الكرسماس ...عاتييي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

من ناحية عاتيى فهى عاتيى
دى حكيكة ياباشا حكيكة


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 يونيو 2013)

والنبي مش طالع من التوبيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

مش طالعين مش طالعين لحد مايجى دورى مع الرغايين ههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 يونيو 2013)

على فكره ده اسمه السطو المسلح على مواضيع الغير
وبردو مش طالع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

انا خايفة دونا تيجى تتضربنى
اصلى ضعيفة ومنكسرة
هئ هئ هئ


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا ماليش ذنب انا ماشيه على قائمة المنتدى علشان منساااش حد 
كله دوره جاااااااى الصبررررر ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2013)

*+Bent El3dra+​**بنت العدرااا الرقيقه
ان ذُكرت بنت العدراا ذُكرت الرقه والطيبه 
برضه كنت من المحظوظين انى قابلتها مع بريسكلا وجيلان 
بنوووته زى السكر انا بحبهااا جدااااااا وحب القطه اللى جاتلى هديه من البنانيت التلاته وعاوزه اقولهم انها دايماا قدامى وانها بتنونو عمال على بطال حتى من غير ما حد يقربلها ههههههههههههه
بنووته انتى عارفه انا بحبك اد ايه ومتضايقه من نفسى اوووووى علشان مقصره ف السؤال عنك 
ربنا يجمعنا تاانى على خير قريب *
*+بنت الكنيسة+​**بنت الكنيسه الغاليه
اد ايه بيفرح قلبى جداا افتقادها الرقيق ليااا واهتمامها بياا وانا متضايقه
روحها جميله وهى انسانه طيبه اووووى وانا محظوظه ان المنتدى عرفنى بانسانه زيهاا
ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتى ويديكى كل نعمه وبركه ...*
*+febronia+​**فيييييبى حبيبى الصغنن
عسوووووووله فوق ما تتخيلوااا وانا كنت محظوظه انى سمعت صوتها مره عالفون
بحبهاااا جدااااا وبتمنالها التوفيق ف دراستها 
ومن الناس اللى بجد بتمنى اقابلهااا واتكلم معاها وهيحصل باذن المسيح *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2013)

*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+​**تروووووووث ..الشخصيه المُحيره
وقبل ما تتعصب من كلامى وتهد علينا سقف الموضوع اقولها مُحيره فى ايه هههههههههه
مُحيره علشان شخصيتها بتجمع متناقضات جميله
يعنى رغم العصبيه والردود الناشفه ويبان انها مبتتحملش حد يناقشها الا انى واثقه ان قلبها طيب وجواها حنان الدنيااا
بتمنى لها السعاده وراحة البال وأن ربنا يعطيها سؤال قلبهااا ..*
*+Nevena+​**نيفوووو كبيرة الغلسين بالمنتدى ههههههههه
مش عارفه ازاى العسوله دى تكون عضوه فى حزب الغلاسه 
انسانه جميله وطيبه صاحبة قلم حساس بيقتحم القلوب بحروفه 
متضايقه جدااااااا انها مبقتش معانا زى الاول بس باذن المسيح تكون فتره وتعدى وترجع تنورنا من تانى لأننا حقيقى مفتقدين وجودها وسطينااا
ربنا معاكى يا اجمل وارق نيفوووووووووو ف منتداناااا *
*+Sameh+​**الباشمهندس سااامح
شخصيه محبوبه له حضور مميز صاحب مشاركات جميله خصوصا فى مشاركات بلا صدى 
مش عارفه ان كنت غلطانه بس بحس انه نسف عندى فكرة ان المهندس لازم يكون شخصيه جامده ههههههههه
ربنا يوفقك يا سامح وتنجح لا وكمان تتفوق وترفع راسنا كلنا ​*


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2013)

ادينا واقفين ومستنيين الفرج..جماعه انا حاسس انحنا واقفين فى طابور عيش..هههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *​*
> !! Coptic Lion !!​*عيااااااد ..شرير الشاشه
> عياد حكايتى معاه حكايه .. بدأناها مشاكل وخلافات وقال وقلت وفى النهايه بقينا اخوات واصدقاء يااااااااااه تاررررررررريخ هههههههههه
> ومش معنى انه كلمنى فوون وانا بكتب الموضوع ده انى هقول فيه شعر لالالالالا لست أنا ههههههههه
> ...



*هرسود ومربرب 
مجولتيش سوسه يعني ؟
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *+بنت الكنيسة+​*
> *بنت الكنيسه الغاليه
> اد ايه بيفرح قلبى جداا افتقادها الرقيق ليااا واهتمامها بياا وانا متضايقه
> روحها جميله وهى انسانه طيبه اووووى وانا محظوظه ان المنتدى عرفنى بانسانه زيهاا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتى ويديكى كل نعمه وبركه ...*



حببتي بشكرك انك زكرتيني 
وميرسي لكلامك الجميل دا مش استحقه خالص 
وانا كان ليا شرف ومحظوظه اكتر بالتعرف عليكي بجد
ويفرح قلبك دونا حببتي ويحافظ عليكي انتي والاسره
ويخليكي ليا ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

خلينا قاعدين
والنور قطع عندى ساعتين
يلا يلا ماهى ناقصة


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ماتخافوش ياجماعه اصل القوائم بالدور يعني حسب عدد المشاركات
> على كده ممكن يصلنا الدور على الكرسماس ...عاتييي



احياة عينك ياهشام احجز لي مكان في الطابور معاكم
اصل انا مش قادره اقف 
انا ها اجيب كرسي واقعد بعيد شويه في الشمس لغاية مادوري يجي وبعدين نادي عليا ها اجي علي طول 
بالرغم من كل التكهنات اللي انا شايفاها 
ما فيش امل ان اسمائنا ها تكون في الليسته


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هرسود ومربرب
> مجولتيش سوسه يعني ؟
> *​



هههههههههههههه
سوسه ياعياد ومن حزب السوس كمان


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> خلينا قاعدين
> والنور قطع عندى ساعتين
> يلا يلا ماهى ناقصة



كماااااااااااان..الله معك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

dodo jojo قال:


> كماااااااااااان..الله معك​




شوفت
معاناة ياخويا معاناه


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2013)

* +SwEetY KoKeY+​*+SwEetY KoKeY+ كوكاايتى
*وحشه وزعلانه منها ده المختصر المفيد هههههههه
بعد ما كانت من انشط الناس هنا بقت بتيجى زى الاعياد فين فين
ربنا يدبرلها أمورها ونرجع نشوفها معانا زى الاول واكترر..*
*+إيرينى+​**رينوووو المرأه الحديديه
انسانه لا تخشى فى الحق لومة لائم ويا ويله هذا اللائم لو تلائم عليها هههههههه
كنت الاول بتجنب التعامل معاها بسبب حدة كلماتها وكنت بقول مفيش اى حوار او اختلاف رأى يستحق أنى اخسر محبتى لاى شخص ولا أخليه يخسرنى
لكن ف الفتره الاخيره لمست بنفسى أن داخل المظهر الحديدى ده قلب طيب وخادمه مُحبه للخدمه
بتمنالها كل الخير والتوفيق ..*
*أمة​**أمة ..قديستى 
هنا ويعجز الكلام ويسكت اللسان
طيب اقول ايه يكفى ويوفى ..دى أمة 
هى أمى واختى وصاحبتى هى الصلاه لاجلى وقت الضيق هى سرى اللى مينفعش يروح لغيرها 
انسانه قلبها مليان بالحب والخير صلاتها مسموعه وده سر أوعى حد يستغله ههههههه
اتعلمت منها أحب خدمتى واتفانى فيها 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ويديمك لينااا امييييييين *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> سوسه ياعياد ومن حزب السوس كمان


*زعيم الحزب لو سمحتي :smile01
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2013)

*abokaf2020​*abokaf2020 الجميله
*غايبه عننا بقالها شهور بس اكيد احنا مش ناسينها وأتمنى تكون هى كمان لسه فاكرانا
انا عارفه ان شغلها وخدمتها واخدينها مننا لكن احنا هنفضل مستنيننها تيجى تطمننا عليها
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى ..*
*ABOTARBO​**ابوو تربووو القلب البرىء
بيتهيألى كلنا متفقين على الوصف ده 
قلب برىء خدمه بمحبه وتفانى وجود هادىء لأبعد حد 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك ويفرح قلبك اميييين*
*لارا بنت الملك​**لارااا أوووووووه لارااا اللغز الذى حير الملايين ههههههههه
ها ....ارررررررى واعتررررفى بقى يا لاراا كفايه لحد كده ..يلا حلى اللغز ههههه
لا ننكر انها صاحبة قوة قتل ثلاثيه قصدى مشاركه فولاذيه 
نشيطه بسم الصليب عليهااا من الاخر لازم روك يعينلها مشرف مخصوص يتابع مشاركاتها هههههههههه
موفقه يا لارااا وانشالله قريب نفرح بنجاحك  *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

لية كدة بس يادونا اتفضلى غيرى اللى انتى كاتبه دا بسرررررعة ههههههه

وبعدينا انا لغز حرام عليكى ياشيخة دا انتى عارفة كل حاجة ماعدا 


كام حاجة كدا بحب احتفظ بيها لنفسى 


وفى الواقع .... البحر مليان قواقع 


 انتى الوحيدة اللى شايفنى لغز ياتوتا دا انا برويئة اوى صدقينى 

بس يمكن يكون اللغز لما بقلب على حد هههه اسالى بنت الكنيسة


 قلبت عليها بقالى يومين وريتها يومين 


استغفر الله العظيم ههههه


بس اخيرا يعنى الحمد الله انك جيبتى سيرتى احسن انا كانت حالتى كدة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






يرضيكى بنتك كدة ياستى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طولت عليكى بس انا بحب الرغى زى عينى ولا انتى لسة متعرفة 

عليا من دقيقة ههههه

شكرا يااحلى دونا فى الدنيا دى كلها واية اخبار الموينز اللى على 

الفراخ والبطاطس

تعرفى ماما لسة عمالة لينا ملوخية عليها ميونيز تاكلى صوبعك وراها ههههههههههه



دى مش تريقة دا حقد بعيد عنك هههههه :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## soul & life (3 يونيو 2013)

*موضوع جميل وفريد من نوعه فكرة الموضوع اصلا تدل على انك انسانة جميلة صاحبة قلب كبير ومشاعر فياضة  .. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعطيكى مزيد من النعمة كونى دائما  متألقة بمحبتك ومشاعرك الجميلة  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2013)

*مارتينا فوفو​**مارتينا الرقيقه 
من الناس اللى متحسش بوجودها من كتر ما هى رقيقه وف حالها كده
اعرف انها فنانه غاويه الرسم وكمان لعب الشطرنج 
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى ويوفقك ف حياتك *
*مارياماريا​**ماريااا من الناس اللى بشوفها كتير عالمنتدى بس متعاملتش معاها عن قرب وأتمنى أعرفها اكتر واتمنى تستمر وتكون انشط من كده 
موفقه حبيبتى ..*
*AdmanTios​* *AdmanTios عنوان الادب والذوق
حقيقى يستحق لقب ابن المسيح بجداره 
شخصيه هاديه ومحبوبه والكلمه عنده بميزان 
أعتقد انه محتاج فرصه اكبر وهنلاقى قدامنا خادم هااايل 
ربنا يباركك ويوفقك اخى الغالى ..*


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

اهه لارا دخلت اهه..ادينا مستنيين وعقبالنا..هههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2013)

*ميرنا​**ميرناااا مرنووووووووووووون
الاورنجايه اللى لما بتيجى بيروح منى احساس الغربه هههههههههه
وحشتييييييينى يا مرنووون يااا رب بقى ترجعى وتناكفى فينا زى زمااان
هنفضل مستنييننك على فكره مهما زوغتى مننا فاحسنلك تيجى بنفسك بدل ما نطلبك ف بيت الطاعه هههههههه*
*antonius​**antonius المتابع فى صمت
كتير بلاقيه بيتابع مواضيع ونادرااا لما بيشارك
بنتمنى يرجع لنشاطه بتاع زمان ويتفاعل اكتر معانا بمشاركاته وخدمته المميزه
موفق اخى الغالى ..*
*apostle.paul​**نختلف أو نتفق عليه هو شخص رائع وخادم عبقرى ومجتهد
بحب اتابع مشاركاته جدااا وبتعلم منه كتير
بتمنالك كل الخير والسعاده وراحة البال اخى الغالى ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يونيو 2013)

*يلا يا دونا شدي حيلك *
*فاضلك 192 صفحه * 30 عضو *
*يعني فاضلك 5670 عضو تسترجعي زكرياتك مع اللي تعرفيه منهم *



*انا ابتديت اعرف السر الحقيقي ورا الموضوع *
*دونا بتعمل تدريبات للذاكره *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

لا وكمان بيعجبنى فيكى يادونا ماشية براحة براحة اوى

برافو عليكى برضه فى التأنى السلامة ياحبيبتى :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> شوفت
> معاناة ياخويا معاناه



مش لوحدك يا اختشي احنا بقلنا 3 ايام الميه مش بتيجي غير لدقائق
​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

*انا ابتديت اعرف السر الحقيقي ورا الموضوع *
*دونا بتعمل تدريبات للذاكره *
[/CENTER][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

هههههههههه..نظريه بردو[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (3 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أمة*​*أمة ..قديستى *
> *هنا ويعجز الكلام ويسكت اللسان*
> *طيب اقول ايه يكفى ويوفى ..دى أمة *
> *هى أمى واختى وصاحبتى هى الصلاه لاجلى وقت الضيق هى سرى اللى مينفعش يروح لغيرها *
> ...


 
إيه الكلام الكبير اوي اللي مستحقوش يا دونا.
الناس هتصدق وبعدين انا اعمل إيه؟ 
انت الخير والبركة يا دونا. سبقتينا كلنا في الخدمة، وافضالك كثيرة على أعضاء كثار.

لو لم يكن الحب و الخير يسكنان قلبك لما رأيتهما في الآخر........
لا تنسي اننا كلنا نسند بعضنا البعض بصلواتنا من أجل بعضنا البعض.

أنا فرحانة اوي بالموضوع ده علشان شايفة فيه روح دونا اللي عرفتها اول ما سجلت في المنتدى. 

يا رب دوام النعمة والفرح والسلام في حياتك يا غالية.


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2013)

*أشرف الجمهودى​**أشرف يمكن متعاملتش معاه عن قرب لكن قلمه وكتاباته عرفتنى عليه 
قلم جميل هو كسول وبخيل حبتين بس اما بيكتب بحب اتابعه 
وبيكفى اسمه هو من احلى واغلى الاسماء عندى 
ربنا يبارك قلمك يا اشرف وياا رب نشوفلك انتاج اكتر فى قسم كتابات ..*
*ava_kirolos_son​**بحب اسمه اووى وشايفه انه انسان محتاج مساحه اكبر للخدمه
مش عارفه يمكن وقته مش مساعده او عدو الخير بيعطله
هو كمان غايب عننا بقاله شويه كتير
بتمنى يكون بخير ونطمن عليه ..*
*aymonded​**aymonded مشرف من الزمن الجميل
استاذ كبير وخادم كما يجب ان يكون الخادم
كان لى شرف مقابلته مره فى كنيستى 
انسان جميل حقيقى وقلبه مليان بالمحبه وعاشق للخدمه 
بتمناله كل الخير وموفور الصحه وبتمنى لخدمته الدوام ..ربنا معاك يا غالى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2013)

*azazi​**كتير اختلفنا وبحده كمان
لكن ف النهايه هو انسان له منى كل الاحترام 
المنى طلبه من وقت قريب بأنه عاوز يسيب المنتدى بتمنى ميفكرش كده تانى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك *
*مورا مارون​**مورااا الجميله
بقالها فتره مش نشيطه معانا زى الاول
فاكره انه زمان ساعدتنى فى حملتى ضد التدخين 
بتمنى ترجع نشيطه معانا زى ما كانت ..*
*مونيكا 57​**مونيكاااا الخادمه الجميله 
انا واثقه أنه مهما قلت الكلام مش هيوفيكى حقك
انتى عارفه انا بحبك اد ايه وعارفه انتى قريبه من قلبى ازاى
من الناس اللى برضه كان ليا شرف مقابلتهم
انسانه قلبها جميل بتحب الخدمه وبتتفانى فيها وانا بتعلم منها كتيييير
ربنا يسعدك حبيبتى ويبارك حياتك *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يونيو 2013)

> انا واثقه


حضرتك برضو مصممة انك واثقه
اومال انا  مين بس ياناس


----------

